Ask HN: Why can't I collapse comments on Firefox Focus? - firefixfox
======
Sylos
Can you not collapse them at all or do you mean that they uncollapse after a
refresh?

The latter might have to do with HN storing this collapse-state in a
Cookie/localstorage/similar and Firefox Focus throwing these sorts of things
semi-regularly away to protect privacy.

It does not throw away the login-Cookie, so I'm not entirely sure how it
works. They might even have a whitelist or (in this case erroneous) blacklist
for it.

~~~
firefixfox
It doesn't display the button.

~~~
Sylos
Really not sure then. Maybe try toggling some of the tracker blocking in the
settings and see if that changes anything.

It does show the button for me on the Android version...

------
charlieegan3
I find the hit target really small on regular Android Firefox too. It often
takes me multiple attempts to get comments to collapse.

------
steanne
are you blocking javascript? hn is very good about not needing it for the site
to function basically, but i think collapsing comments is one of few things it
needs it for.

~~~
Sylos
Don't think you can block JavaScript with Firefox Focus (which is a different
browser from Firefox).

At least, I can't do it on the Android version. The iOS version might be
different...

